# Zombie makeover



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

This was my first attempt at zombifying my wife and myself for last halloween. My cheeks were painted kind funny but other than that i think it turned out well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a charmingly creepy couple you make:jol:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

It did turn out well! What did you use for the skin effect?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You two were made for each other. Maybe in a laboratory somewhere.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice! Wouldn't want to run into you two while I'm walking down a dark alley, or street, sidewalk, etc. Great job!


----------



## usafcharger (Sep 26, 2011)

The skin texture was elmers glue and toilet paper. the color was cream make-up from walmart mixed with a little vaseline for a little shine.


----------

